# HP4050 Papierfach abmontieren



## bejay (24. Juli 2012)

Hallo,
ich benutze einen HP4050 B/W Laserjet, jetzt zieht das Fach3 nicht mehr ein. Ich habe noch einen alten 4050 und wollte dessen Papierfach benutzen, ich kriegs aber nicht ab.
Dran montieren ist einfach draufstellen, das weiß ich schon nur wie geht es ab?

Gruß
bejay


----------

